# Yeti Green HB Waterman



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

Congrats
What year?

Just out of curiosity, how is this boat different from the 17'8 in your signature that I assume you have?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Zhunter said:


> Congrats
> What year?


2017, it's brand new.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Beauty. Love that hull.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Zhunter said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how is this boat different from the 17'8 in your signature that I assume you have?


Basically the same boat different cap, different hatch layout and this one has a floor. I sold my 02 17.8 last year and have really missed it's versatility.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Guess I should update my signature...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice man!!!! Sweet rig!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Great catch. Surprising to see toe rails on it, but that SS trim piece around the cockpit is a nice touch. Those trim tabs are different than those on my 2014. Appear smaller, square shaped vs trapezoid, and angled to edge versus just turned up on 90 degree angles.

Curious if that 4 cylinder Yamaha F60 has more torque than your old 3 cylinder Suzuki DF60.

If you get one of these brass scissor snap hooks it will snap in/out of that painters clip when you launch and load.

https://www.amazon.com/Storm-Scuba-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=NVP40VAQ98GTDW95S8TR


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm sure glad you bought a new boat! The Glades Skiff looks good in my garage!


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

el9surf said:


> Basically the same boat different cap, different hatch layout and this one has a floor. I sold my 02 17.8 last year and have really missed it's versatility.


You will love the floor, I have been in a few without floors and never liked them. My 17'8 Whipray has the center console, but I have an old fashioned Yamaha 90 2 Stroke


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

MariettaMike said:


> Great catch. Surprising to see toe rails on it, but that SS trim piece around the cockpit is a nice touch. Those trim tabs are different than those on my 2014. Appear smaller, square shaped vs trapezoid, and angled to edge versus just turned up on 90 degree angles.
> 
> Curious if that 4 cylinder Yamaha F60 has more torque than your old 3 cylinder Suzuki DF60.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link Mike, been wondering what to use with that little clip. Being a demo boat it was built a little different than what I would have done. It was actually built for Flip which in itself is kind of cool. 

I probably would have left the toe rails off , but they are in the non skid which is a good place. If I ever wear through the gel coat on the deck, or just get sick of the green I will redo the nonskid in light grey awlgrip. Can't see doing that for a long time.

The tabs are different than what was on my 17.8 as well. The tab itself is smaller and more square. The actuator is also positioned more vertical than my previous ones which seems to give them more travel.

Headed to ramlin next week to get the removable tongue.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Ckirk57 said:


> I'm sure glad you bought a new boat! The Glades Skiff looks good in my garage!


Congrats again, it's a fun little boat!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Not sure on the Yami yet, I would have put a 60 zuke on without hesitation if I were building. The Yami was impressive during my demo. Plenty of torque, very quiet and smooth. Hoping to have some more time on it this weekend.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Saw that boat when I was there to get my boat. Very nice looking ride!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice, we can race now


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

grovesnatcher said:


> Nice, we can race now


Lol we should do that. We should also go fish, its been a while.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It's funny, my buddy sent me a pic of your skiff earlier, told me he demo'd it. I just noticed it was your boat.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats!!!! Eager for more pics


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Anytime 


el9surf said:


> Lol we should do that. We should also go fish, its been a while.


let me know


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

paint it black said:


> It's funny, my buddy sent me a pic of your skiff earlier, told me he demo'd it. I just noticed it was your boat.


Picking her up today.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

grovesnatcher said:


> Anytime
> 
> let me know


Will do


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Will try to get some better shots tomorrow....


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

She's a beauty...congrats


----------



## kensfl (Oct 22, 2010)

Envious.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Love the color and those under gunnel rod racks are sweet. Congrats!


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Let me get that?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Financekid1 said:


> Let me get that?


You would only understand if you had shitty rod racks.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Megalops said:


> You would only understand if you had shitty rod racks.



No I meant I want that boat! LOL, sorry I was talking like a retard.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Financekid1 said:


> No I meant I want that boat! LOL, sorry I was talking like a retard.


Me too! Double LOL.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats. Sweet ride.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks great, the only thing I would do is get the rear poling platform powder coated black and the steering wheel too. Enjoy that beautiful skiff!!!!


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

swaddict said:


> Looks great, the only thing I would do is get the rear poling platform powder coated black and the steering wheel too. Enjoy that beautiful skiff!!!!


Agree! Clean boat though and badass color scheme!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

swaddict said:


> Looks great, the only thing I would do is get the rear poling platform powder coated black and the steering wheel too. Enjoy that beautiful skiff!!!!


That was my initial thought but I'm really liking the seafoam/stainless combo. I'm going to leave the platform and steering wheel the way they are.

I had a powder coated platform once. It seemed like I was always touching it up from little dings.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

congrats dude!!!


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats!!! Sweet Waterman!!!


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

el9surf said:


> That was my initial thought but I'm really liking the seafoam/stainless combo. I'm going to leave the platform and steering wheel the way they are.
> 
> I had a powder coated platform once. It seemed like I was always touching it up from little dings.


I always wondered how they held up over time...


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> If you get one of these brass scissor snap hooks it will snap in/out of that painters clip when you launch and load.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Storm-Scuba-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=NVP40VAQ98GTDW95S8TR



Mike,

What are you talking about in reference to the painters clip? Not talking about the bracket where the winch snaps to are you??


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

FSUDrew99 said:


> I always wondered how they held up over time...


has a lot to do with how it is prepped and applied, mine is nearly 6 years old and looks brand new


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Mike,
> 
> What are you talking about in reference to the painters clip? Not talking about the bracket where the winch snaps to are you??


Instead of a bow cleat I have a small little stainless half loop mounted to the front of the deck. It's not flush but it has smooth edges so nothing will catch on it. 
Rather than wrapping my docking line around a bow cleat I have a small stainless clip, similar to a d ring that clips into that little loop. It's actually pretty convenient to have.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Mike,
> 
> What are you talking about in reference to the painters clip? Not talking about the bracket where the winch snaps to are you??


No. Flip puts small metal two screw loops right on the point of the bow deck for clipping a bow rope on his boats. HB calls them painter's clips.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Any thing to make the launch easier. I use a carbon fiber carabiner clip(REI) to the bow cleat when launching or loading. Very simple and light.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Took her in yesterday and got some stuff added on. New bolt on cushions, a console shelf and got the new nss7evo3 installed.

Hoping to have some better pictures to share this weekend.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Put the florida marine tracks chips in that simradical.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Once again...sweet skiff!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

flytyn said:


> Put the florida marine tracks chips in that simradical.


Yeah that's why I got it. Hoping to get it ordered here in the next week.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Is it really called yeti green?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

fjmaverick said:


> Is it really called yeti green?


Yeah HB built it to match the new green Yeti. Apparently it was a request from Flip. It's one of a kind with the exception of the new Marquesa they are building for Flip currently.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

ok........ just between us, how many times do you walk in the garage and just stare at it? LOL, great looking HB


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

el9surf said:


> Yeah that's why I got it. Hoping to get it ordered here in the next week.


Just received my two chips and have loaded them up. It puts the other maps to shame bigly just sitting in the skiff in the garage.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks good in the garage. Would look much better on the water though


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

looks dry........


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Also, can you post a picture of this "painters clip"?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

anytide said:


> looks dry........


For now it is. Will be out this weekend.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Also, can you post a picture of this "painters clip"?


Yes will text it to you tomorrow. Posting photos on this site is a pain. Photobucket has become slow and overloaded with ads so I cringe every time I end up needing to use it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

You don't need to use photobucket. When you go to post, it'll say "upload a file" on the bottom right. Its actually gotten VERY easy to post pics on here now.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Put some slime on it today.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Good work. Sight casting trout is not easy.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

sjrobin said:


> Good work. Sight casting trout is not easy.


This one was around 26-27, had a huge first run. They are incredibly tough to sight fish on fly. The awareness they have of their surroundings is impressive.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Also, can you post a picture of this "painters clip"?


Have you had a chance to take a picture yet. I'm very interested in seeing those "painters clips" myself.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Marsh Pirate said:


> Have you had a chance to take a picture yet. I'm very interested in seeing those "painters clips" myself.


Not mine


----------



## FlatsFishin (Feb 21, 2017)

how sturdy and practical would you say it is?


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

el9surf said:


> Took her in yesterday and got some stuff added on. New bolt on cushions, a console shelf and got the new nss7evo3 installed.
> 
> Hoping to have some better pictures to share this weekend.


Where did you get the bolt on cushions from?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

FlatsFishin said:


> how sturdy and practical would you say it is?


Are you referring to the painters clip?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Financekid1 said:


> Where did you get the bolt on cushions from?


I ordered them through hell's bay


----------



## FlatsFishin (Feb 21, 2017)

el9surf said:


> Are you referring to the painters clip?


yes the painters clip. as far as tying off with it stuff like that


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

So far it's been pure genius. The one thing I don't like is the front bolt goes all the way through to the underside of the lip. 

It's a stainless loop so it's not going anywhere. The weakest point is probably the male end of the clip.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

FlatsFishin said:


> yes the painters clip. as far as tying off with it stuff like that


suitable for staking out or for an anchor/buoy clip so long as you're not in like 6-7knots of current with waves and wind...


----------

